# OT - What's your favorite Movie Sequel?



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

What's your favorite Movie Sequel of all time? 

Mine would have to be Back 2 The Future pt 2, because when it came out it was pretty futuristic and the hoverboard was total awesomeness!

What's yours?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Probably Terminator 2 or Bad Boys 2.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Terminator 2 is a good choice :clap: , it is an All-Time Classic and IMO better than the original.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

bump


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Godfather II, Bourne Supremecy, Die Hard 2, Bad Boys II, X-Men 2, Batman Begins, 2 many to name...


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

I liked "2 Fast 2 Furious"


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^yup, good call

There's soo many I cant even think of right now tho... Matrix Reloaded was nice


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Lethal Weapon 2 and Predator 2 were good.

What about Child's play 2? "Hey Andy, get me outta this body!" :lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll add on Terminator II, Godfather II and Bourne Supremacy (or Ultimatum - that whole series was awesome).


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Scarface ..can't think right now i'll post more lata


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Bourne Supremacy


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^Repped, for best sig on the board. :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Godfather 2
Star Wars: Empire, Attack of the Clones
Die Hard 3


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

bump!


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

dominikan_balla1 said:


> Scarface ..can't think right now i'll post more lata


Scarface had a sequel??


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Shrek 2 > ....


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

The Blair Witch 2 was one of the worst guys, you gotta admit..


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Speed 2, haha. That movie was terrible


----------

